# Lloyd's Ridge



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone have the numbers for Lloyd's Ridge? How many miles from Perdido Pass? Thanks!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

froma previous post...and i think he was referring to pensacola pass,but not sure

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>27.44.000 

86.31.000

158 NM @ 168 degrees


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

27.42.000 and a 086.31.000

It is an area down there and it is about a 165 miles out of Perdido Pass


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah I've been there a couple times but being the deckhand I never really paid attention to those type details. Just caught the fish once there haha. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

